# My Computer doesn't recognize my Kindle



## egh34

OK, strange things...my computer does not recognize the USB device from my Kindle when I plug it in. And it won't even charge my Kindle. Any suggestions?


----------



## pidgeon92

egh34 said:


> OK, strange things...my computer does not recognize the USB device from my Kindle when I plug it in. And it won't even charge my Kindle. Any suggestions?


Re-boot your computer and reset your Kindle. Then try again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

egh34 said:


> OK, strange things...my computer does not recognize the USB device from my Kindle when I plug it in. And it won't even charge my Kindle. Any suggestions?


Also, egh34, the K1 didn't really charge fronm the USB cable unless you had a special 3rd party cable. Don't know about the K2?

Let us know. I'm going to split your question and Verena and my responses to their own thread, thanks!

Betsy


----------



## egh34

Betsy, thanks, and I haven't been able to charge it from my computer, but then again, right now it is fully charged. I did have to restart my Kindle (didn't want to so a re-set) and it at least recognized my Kindle. I did get the book over onto my Kindle, but had to do it as a document.

And, so sorry to be posting this in this forum. Feel free to move it or delete.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Egh--

No problem about posting, we can clean it up.  Some threads we're more tolerant of off topic posts than others.  I try to keep these pretty lean and mean.

Which Kindle do you have?  The K1 would not charge from the computer, and I expect the K2 is the same way.  You need to use the plug-in-the-wall charger.

Betsy


----------



## intinst

The K2 is supposed to be able to charge from a computer's USB port.


----------



## egh34

Betsy: new proud owner of Kindle 2. I wonder if we can/should make the distinction in the banners? Sorry again, off topic!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for the info about the K2 charging from the USB--I'm a K1 owner and wasn't sure.

Yes, we're going to need to be specific about which Kindle we're talking about until the K1s all pass away....



Betsy


----------



## intinst

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks for the info about the K2 charging from the USB--I'm a K1 owner and wasn't sure.
> 
> Yes, we're going to need to be specific about which Kindle we're talking about until the K1s all pass away....
> 
> Betsy


Bite your tongue!


----------



## Guest

> My Computer doesn't recognize my Kindle


 That's because your Kindle posted a picture of a Sony E-Reader on its Eharmony profile.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, we're going to need to be specific about which Kindle we're talking about until the K1s all pass away....
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, please ... Little Gertie can hear you.


----------



## Anju 

intinst said:


> Bite your tongue!


ditto 

Betsy must be back from vacation, gonna have to retrain her


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, Eleanor's a K1 too but she's going to have a long long life. (I'm not going to let her go riding with EV!)

And no, I'm still on vacation. Here's are Eleanor and I enjoying the hot tub:










My face is blurred because I'm in the witness protection program.

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, Eleanor's a K1 too but she's going to have a long long life. (I'm not going to let her go riding with EV!)
> 
> And no, I'm still on vacation. Here's are Eleanor and I enjoying the hot tub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My face is blurred because I'm in the witness protection program.
> 
> Betsy


looks just like your avatar LOL LOL LOL


----------



## uncleclarence

Hello
New to this forum.
Here's my fix for 'my computer doesn't recognize my Kindle 2'
Buy a new USB cable. I just got two on eBay for $7, including shipping.
They are OEM BlackBerry cables, and they work for the Kindle.
I bought them because both my PC (XP Pro, SP3) and my wife's PC (Vista Home Premium) would not recognize our Kindles.
Here's why.
If you compare the USB plug that came with your Kindle from Amazon (the male plug that plugs into your computer's USB Port) with any other USB cable you have lying around, you will see that the Amazon USB plug is about a millimetre shorter than a regular USB plug.
It's not making full contact when you plug it in, so, your computer doesn't recognize the drive.

HTH


----------



## Rassy

So I just ran into this as well with my new Kindle 3 but found solution.  

My Kindle 3 was asleep when i plugged it into my computer for the first time.  The computer said that it was installing the device driver, then said the process could not be complete and computer does not recognize device.  I tried to turn on the Kindle but it was locked up.  I then unplugged the USB, then had to do a reset (hold the slider over for 15 seconds).  I booted up the Kindle WITHOUT having the USB hooked up.  Once it was fully awake and usable, I re-plugged in USB and my computer instantly recognized it and I am able to transfer files easily.

It also has a message on the screen now that says "If you want to read or shop on your Kindle while continuing to charge over USB, please keep the USB cable attached, but eject your Kindle from your computer".  

So, go to "My Computer", then right click on "Kindle", then press "eject" and you should be able to charge the Kindle using the supplied USB cable from Amazon.

Summary:  
1. Make sure the Kindle is fully awake before plugging in USB cable, then computer should recognize (and not lock up the Kindle).
2. Make sure to keep cable connected and "eject" device if you want to charge from USB


----------



## R. Doug

One other caveat to Rassy's post:  Only eject the Kindle from the "My Computer" screen.  Ejecting from the "Safely Remove Hardware and Eject Media" icon in the Windows Task Bar does not work completely as doing it this way does not allow the user to continue using the Kindle whilst it is tethered to the PC via the USB cable.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

A nice general rule of thumb (explained to me by a very patient Amazon CS rep) is that if you are having USB port troubles, and trying to use a USB port on the front of your computer, try again with the Kindle plugged into a USB port on the rear of the puter. This solved a persistent problem I'd had with my K2 and my up to date computer that I was sure was beyond such petty concerns.


----------



## R. Doug

Good point, H. Claw.  Some USB ports will not accept devices with high power drains while other USB ports on the same computer will.  I believe it has to do with the hub to which that particular USB port may be attached.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

R. Doug said:


> One other caveat to Rassy's post: Only eject the Kindle from the "My Computer" screen. Ejecting from the "Safely Remove Hardware and Eject Media" icon in the Windows Task Bar does not work completely as doing it this way does not allow the user to continue using the Kindle whilst it is tethered to the PC via the USB cable.


I've heard a lot of folks say this, but never had a problem myself. I have a Win7 machine.

OTOH, usually, when I connect the Kindle directly, it's just to move files. I eject it using the task bar icon when I'm done, and then disconnect it. . . . .have never had a file corruption problem or anything. I assume if I left it connected it would continue to charge. I haven't ever, and wouldn't care to, read while it was still connected -- maybe that's the difference.


----------



## drenfrow

I totally had this problem with my K2.  CS sent me a new cord and it worked for awhile but is not recognizing it now.  I work on a laptop so the suggestion about using a back port didn't help.  The problem went on the back burner because I got a K3 and so far haven't had any problems.  My husband is using the K2 now, so I need to get this figured out.  I was interested to read the post about using the Blackberry cord.  I may have to look for one of those.


----------



## StaceyHH

If you are plugged into ANY USB port on your computer, it should recognize the device so you can move files. However, to charge, (and if your battery is low,) you need to be plugged into a POWERED USB port. Usually these are the ones on the back of the computer. Newer computers may have two banks of USB ports on the back of the case, one bank of which may or may not be powered. You can also plug into a USB hub that is powered. (If there is no power adapter plugged into the wall or power strip, it is NOT a powered hub, even if it has lights on it.)

If you are plugged into a powered hub, and your computer still can't see (or charge) your device, you might have a defective cord. Test it in the wall plug to see if it charges. If it charges when plugged into the wall, restart everything (including your computer,) and try again in a powered USB port. If that still fails, then you need to take it on up line to tech support. Especially since it worked for awhile but is failing again without you making any changes in your equipment or procedures. 

One last: I've used the "Safely remove..." icon to eject without issues. My OS is Win7 Ultimate ed.


----------

